# Molly delivers triplets today, a first on my farm!



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Molly delivered triplet girls today, a first on my farm, unfortunately one died. But the other 2 are doing great and are adorable.




















Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww & aww, what cuties, congrats!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Lovely kids! Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Congrats! Their adorable!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Super sweet! Sorry about losing the one.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Beautiful girls!! Congrats:girl:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awww...how cute! Sorry about the one but congrats on the other 2 doing well!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

adorable!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

congrats, 2 very cute babies. Sorry that you lost one


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are adorable, Congrats!!! Sorry you lost one, but thank goodness they other 2 are doing great!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Triplet doelings, congrats! I'm really sorry you lost one, but these two little ones are darling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------

